# What to do with a Black ECO?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Black out the wheels with plastidip!


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah I have the same regret you do. I can only do so much with my black cruze. I dipped my bowties and tinted to 20% but I can't convince myself to dip my Eco wheels and I refuse to purchase new rims any time soon. The accents aren't bad. If you do it, please post pics! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I would rather get new wheels, but i've been playing with various ways to plastidip the wheels to get a new look. Plastidip comes off (from what I understand) so I'm not too worried about trying it. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that.

I'm playing with photoshop today to see how it might look. I'll start doing some cardboard or paper cuts to actually see in real life what it might look like tonight.

I would like to grab some wheels like _cruzer27_ has on his http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-ch...ng/8317-2012-cruzer-o-b-style.html#post118307


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Changed it up a bit, went with a grey, removed the chrome and blacked out the honey comb grills.

View attachment 8072


Sorry, it's a rough photoshop but you get the idea.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MEH All black for me! The less chrome the bigger the smile on my face


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

There isnt much chrome trim on my eco to begin with. The most chrome is from my wheels. Thatss why I was looking at a chrome delete.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Just my 2centz. 

I had a ranger. Black with the factory silver pinstripe down the side. (Much like the one that comes on some cruzes. I loved it. It really defined the bodyline.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well the trim around the grill. The back trim... The side markers aren't black lol.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

silverls said:


> Just my 2centz.
> 
> I had a ranger. Black with the factory silver pinstripe down the side. (Much like the one that comes on some cruzes. I loved it. It really defined the bodyline.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App




Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I know its not black but the imperial blue is a very dark color all the trim,grill is black gives u an idea with the stock chrome rims i dont fancy the black wheels i see to many on the road

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> I know its not black but the imperial blue is a very dark color all the trim,grill is black gives u an idea with the stock chrome rims i dont fancy the black wheels i see to many on the road
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Well i'm done.

Beautiful cruze..


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> I know its not black but the imperial blue is a very dark color all the trim,grill is black gives u an idea with the stock chrome rims i dont fancy the black wheels i see to many on the road
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Nice! What did you do to lower it, springs or bags? Can you take more pics of the front?

I think i'm going to stat by blacking out my grills. The black plastic just looks dull and faded compared to the rest of the car.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> I know its not black but the imperial blue is a very dark color all the trim,grill is black gives u an idea with the stock chrome rims i dont fancy the black wheels i see to many on the road
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Beautiful!!!

To the OP, DON'T black out the eco rims. It really doesn't look good. 

I have a black eco too. White plastidip on the rims, carbonfiber vinyl on the trunk trim, blacked out bowties and next is to blackout the rest of the chrome, grille and side molding.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

NeonRyder said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> To the OP, DON'T black out the eco rims. It really doesn't look good.
> 
> I have a black eco too. White plastidip on the rims, carbonfiber vinyl on the trunk trim, blacked out bowties and next is to blackout the rest of the chrome, grille and side molding.


Pics? I would like to have white wheels, but didn'tknow they had white plastidip. I don't like the blacked out look.


----------



## Cruzcampo (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the black and red seats. I have debated taking the hood, roof portion, and trunk, and getting them painted that red color, and leaving racing stripes in black down the middle.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Theres a front shot for ya, im on coilovers too

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I went the other way and added a small amount of chrome to the front. Black Cruzen definitely have the wrong amount of color on the front.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I went the other way and added a small amount of chrome to the front. Black Cruzen definitely have the wrong amount of color on the front.
> 
> View attachment 8092
> View attachment 8093
> ...


That looks really nice. I think the chrome details go really well with the polished ECO wheels. Granted I am a sucker for the chrome things- I have some taillight rings bookmarked on my wish list, as well as some window/pillar trim. My Excursion is from the time when Ford decided the upper trims needed all painted front ends for the monochrome look instead of nice shiny chrome. I've replaced what I can with the OEM chrome parts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I got the fog lamp chrome off ebay.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Pics? I would like to have white wheels, but didn'tknow they had white plastidip. I don't like the blacked out look.


Here's the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/8527-white-plastidip.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> Here's the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/8527-white-plastidip.html


Ooo, that actually looks quite good!


----------

